# Is a pct necessary for only wisntrol cycle?



## karancorleon (Mar 25, 2014)

My oral dosage is 2mg tabs and I am in my first week of cycle. I wanted to know if I should take pct after my 5week cycle if yes what I should I  take?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

A PCT is required after using any suppressive compound unless you're on TRT or cruising.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

Are you a female?


----------



## karancorleon (Mar 25, 2014)

Male.
20years.
5'9
150 pounds


----------



## karancorleon (Mar 25, 2014)

I was suggested clomid . Should I take it after my cyclr is over?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

If you've done research of any kind you'd know not to mess with your HPTA during such a fragile state as it is in your early 20s.


----------



## karancorleon (Mar 25, 2014)

You suggest I discontinue and be natural as long as I can?


----------



## Azog (Mar 25, 2014)

I suggest you never run a winstrol only cycle. I suggest you not run any cycle when you weigh 150lbs. You are a bit young too...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

karancorleon said:


> You suggest I discontinue and be natural as long as I can?



I suggest not messing with a fragile hormonal environment like yours until a few more years at least. At 20yo you don't have the detailed knowledge of training and nutrition to apply towards an effective cycle. Without this knowledge any cycle you run will really be 'half assed'. If you stick around the forum here and learn you will have the tools to cycle effectively in the future and make great progress in the interim.


----------



## karancorleon (Mar 25, 2014)

Aight.
I think its best to discontinue. 
But the tabs I've take so far would have some side effects?
Like today morning I had blood in my stool. !


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 25, 2014)

karancorleon said:


> Aight.
> I think its best to discontinue.
> But the tabs I've take so far would have some side effects?
> Like today morning I had blood in my stool. !


Bro, discontinue now. Seems like something wrong has happend already. Take that as a sign to hold off. You have a ton of natural gains you can make with proper food and training. Steroids won't do a thing for you if you have no knowledge or expirience making natural gains.  they are a tool that help the process, but only when needed. Listen to the dudes above they have tons of useful knowledge so you don't have to learn the hard way.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2014)

Blood in the stool huh? That isn't enough to make u stop?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtf? 2mg tabs? Blood in stool? Troll.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

I have blood in my stool too. It is a sign of being gay and taking the horse cock up the rear. you should be good soon though once the colon gets used To the pounding. Also, try swallowing the tabs rather than stuffing them in your bung. The bioavailability is far greater that way.


----------



## karancorleon (Mar 25, 2014)

Why dont u stfu already?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 25, 2014)

come on guys


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 25, 2014)

Actually bro u should shut ur mouth and start doin some reading and research b4 u start running any kind of aas! The fellas here r just trying to help u out cuz they honestly don't wanna see u hurt yourself by taking something as serious as aas. All were saying is ur still very young and have a lot of potential to make serious gains as being natural. Once u have been training for years and become more knowledgeable on aas use than I would consider running a cycle. Until than bro u have aways to go but that's fine, just remember to eat.train.sleep.and repeat. Make the most of what u can during this process and stay motivated and I guarantee u will make great gains. Oh yea and don't get so defensive about being ghay, don't worry bro we'll still embrace u as one of our brothers here. Nothing to b ashamed of taking it up the bunghole! Until than good luck buddy and train hard!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> I have blood in my stool too. It is a sign of being gay and taking the horse cock up the rear. you should be good soon though once the colon gets used To the pounding. Also, try swallowing the tabs rather than stuffing them in your bung. The bioavailability is far greater that way.



Bioavailability is far greater up the bung, it bypasses the liver that way. Not that I'm speaking from experience of course.....dammit pinky.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm still new to this forum, and getting to know everybody. So far, this seems like a class act group. This thread is a perfect example of it. It took 11 posts of good advice, stated politely, before the word troll came out. You all gave him a chance, and offered guidance, instead of immediately jumping down his throat and attacking him for doing a stupid thing. It is a shame though, that we have trolls muddling up a place like this.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 25, 2014)

2mg?
I have nothing else to say...


----------



## karancorleon (Mar 26, 2014)

No offense "stfu" was for "Malevolence". And honestly I am taking everyone's words seriously.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2014)

karancorleon said:


> No offense "stfu" was for "Malevolence". And honestly I am taking everyone's words seriously.



only girls do winnie only cycles...be a man u testosterone dammit


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> only girls do winnie only cycles...be a man u testosterone dammit


Oral cycles are the best **** tesosterone...ask all the bros at the gym who don't hit legs or back thu will agree


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2014)

Throbber10 said:


> Oral cycles are the best **** tesosterone...ask all the bros at the gym who don't hit legs or back thu will agree



man i loved LOD


----------



## nightster (Mar 26, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> I'm still new to this forum, and getting to know everybody. So far, this seems like a class act group. This thread is a perfect example of it. It took 11 posts of good advice, stated politely, before the word troll came out. You all gave him a chance, and offered guidance, instead of immediately jumping down his throat and attacking him for doing a stupid thing. It is a shame though, that we have trolls muddling up a place like this.


Well said!! And I agree!!


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> man i loved LOD


Brother bundy, LOD was by far the best tag team.so ****ing raw and mean. Plus they were the first of the mass monster era. Who wouldn't love them.


----------



## arsenal036 (Apr 20, 2014)

I must say LOD was the nasty. Nice to see somebody else can appreciate.

Bro, I gotta say, I did a cycle at 22 and it hit my mentally more than anything. DO YOUR RESEARCH first, and take advantage of your body's natural progress while you still can!! Not only can it affect you physically (by playing around too young), but it definitely can create complexes and arrogance. Be aware, and gain the proper knowledge.

I used Winnie in my cycle (at 22) and my knees FELT THE PAIN!! I was competing in MMA at the time, and it ended up doing more harm than good. After so many wrestling takedowns wearing on my knees at practice, I ended up having to take a break to tend to my constant joint pain. On top of that, Winnie is just overrated...JMHO. Others may disagree, everybody is different in how there body reacts, but I would steer away from it "in the future".

Lastly, nobody does just a Winnie cycle. Thats just plan ****ing silly. And if you got blood in your poop, you need to stop ASAP.

Be safe little brother, and I hope you take some of my advice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2014)

karancorleon said:


> Why dont u stfu already?



be a nice guy ok jerky?


----------

